# Best time to buy???



## rph802 (Jan 23, 2010)

No offense to everyone trying to run a business on here but I was raised to do for yourself if you can. I have a good length (about 250 feet) gravel driveway that I'm looking to clear myself. I recently purchased a 2008 Chevy Silverado 1500 and am looking to hook up a Fisher HT. Got a couple local dealers I can go to charging about the same. With only a couple more months of serious winter weather ahead, I cant say Im in a huge hurry to drop $4k+. Whens the best time to get equipment?? Now, in 2 months, after the Fourth of July?? If I can save $500 on the plow and only spend prob another $100 on addl plowing seems like a good idea to me. Thanks for any input!!!

Craig


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would say wait till after winter, alot of companys and people who invested in new stuff this year that just sat, they will be putting it up for sale. wait till after winter and cheak your local cl, newspaper, ebay and so on


----------

